# Stainless steel and copper cleaner????



## kenny1999 (Oct 1, 2020)

First time ever I have seen this cleaner, sold in stainless steel cookware section

Is it really necessary or useful for stainless cookware or just a bottle of snake oil??

Pictures below.







Not inexpensive. $12.99 for a small bottle.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2020)

It's probably fine.

This is considered the first choice:


----------



## taxlady (Oct 1, 2020)

I have some stuff from Lagostina, because that is the brand of stainless steel pots I have. I don't use it often, but once in a while when all my other tricks fail to get something off, I use it. It works well. It seems to do it without any scratching of the surface. It also takes off stuff that built up slowly and evenly, so you don't even notice it's there, until it's gone.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 1, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> It's probably fine.
> 
> This is considered the first choice:



+1 for Barkeeper's Friend.  I have some really old paste copper cleaner,  but I really should toss it, as BF does better, for copper and SS, and is much cheaper.


----------



## kenny1999 (Oct 2, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> It's probably fine.
> 
> This is considered the first choice:



Could these cleaners be used on the cooking / serving surface of the stainless steel? Would it leave any chemical residue that is difficult to wash away??


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2020)

kenny1999 said:


> Could these cleaners be used on the cooking / serving surface of the stainless steel? Would it leave any chemical residue that is difficult to wash away??



Barkeepers Friend can be used on every part of the items without concern. Normal rinsing will leave no residue.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 5, 2020)

Barkeepers Friend is a godsend.  I use it on my pots and pans, cooktop and lots of other stuff.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 6, 2020)

BKF is the best!! It is all I use.  





Andy M. said:


> It's probably fine.
> 
> This is considered the first choice:


----------

